# Help!  Top restaurants near Hilton Club in NYC???



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2006)

In April we luckily have 5 nites at Hilton and 2 at Manhattan Club   . Want to make reservations at great seafood or ethnic (or anything but Italan) restaurants that we can walk to from those two places.

Also a restaurant near where Spamalot is playing???

If you have websites to make reservations, that would be super.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoney (Jan 12, 2006)

We generally like to eat downtown but we had a great dinner at cite (www.citerestaurant.com.  The wine dinner is fabulous and had an overall great time.


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cathy-

Your problem will be choosing from among the wonderful restaurants.  We've spent 5 days during Christmas at the Rihga Royal Hotel, across the street from the Hilton.  Here are some tips.

For a great (albeit expensive) meal, go to The Modern - half a block from the Hilton.  It is next to the Museum of Modern Art and is brand new.  The owner is Danny Meyers, owner of the top-rated Gramercy Tavern and Union Square.  You can arrange for a very fancy meal in the Dining Room, or a more casual meal in the Bar (that's where we went).  It was wonderful.  The Dining Room overlooks a MOMA garden.  If you're interested, be sure to call way in advance for reservations.

Our suite at the hotel did not include a kitchen, so we usually had brunch and a dinner before the theater.  I believe you have free continental breakfast at the Hilton.  The Europa Cafe is one block from the Manhattan Club on 57th and 7th.  It's like a little french bistro and we love it - we've gone every year for five years.  Brunch or lunch would be great there.  There is also a new french place on 7th between 58th and 59th (I think).  The translated name is "The Daily Bread" but the actual name is in French.  Good for continental breakfasts and a good place to stop before you go home to get some wonderful breads and pastries to take with you.

In terms of ethnic, there is a well known Greek restaurant called Molyvos that's also one block from the Manhattan Club.  The food is super but I have to say the service was not great on our last two visits.  Remi, a moderate upscale Italian, is near the Hilton on 53rd between 6th and 7th.  We've always had great meals there.  On the cheaper side, Maristella is near the Holton and is good Italian food.

Don't be afraid to travel further down to the theater district - lots of great choices.  One of our favorites is an Italian on Restaurant Row, Orso - 46th between 8th and 9th.  Again, advance reservations needed.  Don't forget to start with an order of pizza bread and don't be surprised if you see some Broadway stars there.  Lattanzis is another great Italian on this street - we've been there (and to Orso) very often.  Some people speak highly of Carmines - VERY Italian but a bit of a madhouse.  And if you like Turkish food, Darvish is also in the theater district and is both good and reasonable.  First time there we had a prix-fixe pre-theater menu - 3 courses for $20!

That should be a good start.  You will be in an extraordinary location.  Our only problem with the Hilton Club was the wait for the elevators, but I'm not really the patient type!  Have a great time!


----------



## hudson1126 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Ultra Fresh Seafood*

Ultra Fresh Seafood at the Redeye Grill

Fast, friendly service. Make reservations. 

www.redeyegrill.com 

Redeye Grill
890 7th Avenue at 56th Street,
New York, New York 10019
Tel: 212.541.9000



skifit


----------



## Avery (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree with Steve re Dervish for Turkish food. The prix fixe can't be beat, the food is yummy and the room is very nice. I've been there three times in the last two months..


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thank you -- any others?*

Great ideas we will take advantage of --any other ideas out there?


----------



## JulieC (Jan 14, 2006)

I like Bond 45 on 45th street between Broadway and 7th. The cuisine is Mediteranean.

Pulse, at 45 Rockefeller Center (between 50th and 51st Streets is also interesting. It's "Healthy Asian" food. I love their seafood dishes.
If you do venture downtown, Pipa on W 19th has a very interesting menue, including a great Tapas (tasting) menu. They also have entertainment (Flamenco music & dance) starting at about 8PM. For Asian food, The Spice Market on W 13th is expensive, but very good. If you want casual dining and possibly Celeb spotting, The Spotted Pig on W 11th and Greenwich St is frequently a celebrity hang out on the weekends. No reservations and you will have to wait! Brunch on Sundays is very good. The food is hard to describe. It's usually pretty adventurous. Everything from Roast Quail to Roasted Pumpkin salad to Cubana sandwiches.

Happy Eating!

Julie


----------



## ripleysmom (Jan 15, 2006)

Virgil's has great barbecue and is near the Times Square area.


----------



## aregee (Jan 15, 2006)

For research, try www.menupages.com.   It gives reviews and menus and can be searched by location and ethnicity.  Richard M.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 16, 2006)

Personally, I like Cabana, which is on 3rd Ave., between 59th and 60th St.  Great Cuban food.  If you get a chance, try their appetizer which has various kinds of meats inside fried Plantains.  I think it's called Platanos Rellenos or something like that.  Kind of a fun, Caribbean atmosphere (complete with fake Palm Trees and Salsa music), and moderately priced.  Also, before you go in for dinner, put your name in at Serendipity 3 for dessert.  There's usually a 1- to 2-hour wait for a table there, so, you put in your name, have dinner at Cabana, then go to Serendipity for a Frozen Hot Chocolate or a Hot Fudge Peanut Butter sundae for dessert.

Near Spamalot, which is just about in Times Square, there's a lot, but you can't go wrong with Deli Food.  The Stage Deli is about 5 blocks away, or Carnegie Deli, which is about 7 blocks away. Victor's Cafe, on 52nd St., has Cuban and Spanish Food, and is quite popular.  Carmine's is also in the area, but there's a long wait, and it's Italian food.


----------

